# Official Chicago Bulls @ Toronto Raptors Discussion



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Toronto is 3-4 and has lost 3 in a row. 

Bulls have won 3 of 4.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I think we have a very good chance of winning this game. We have ratcheted up the effort. This team almost reminds me of the Bulls team that swept Miami in the playoffs in terms of defense. We're playing far more scrappy the year before last. Hopefully we have more confidence on the road and the loss against Denver still burns.

Gooooo Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors are 3-4, but are 2-1 at home. 

.485%, .429% in threes(63-147) they allow *.477% and .453% in threes(67-148)*

They are out rebounded by .6 a game. *109.4 pts a game and allow 111.4 pts a game*

Bulls are facing another team that is averaging over 109 pts a game, yet the Raptors do not play any defense! None whatsoever. 

Chris Bosh 29.0
Andrea Bargnani 20.1
Hedo Turkoglu 15.0
Jose Calderon 11.6 

Chris Bosh leads the team in rebounding with 11.6 a game. 

Jose Calderon leads the team in assists with 6.4 a game. 

Raptors average over 30 free throw attempts a game, yet they allow that as well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Bulls are 4-3. They are 1-2 on the road. The lone victory was over Cleveland. 

.425% and 253% in threes*(23-91)*they allow .440% and .336% in threes. 

88.6 pts a game and give up 92.0 a game. 

Bulls out rebound their opponents by 1.3 a game, including almost +4 a game on the offensive boards. 

The Bulls get just over 20 fts a game, and give up less than 20. 

Luol Deng 17.3
Derrick Rose 13.7
John Salmons 13.4
Joakim Noah 11.4

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12.4 a game and leads the team in blocks with 2.29

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.6 a game. 

John Salmons is shooting 33%
Kirk Hinrich 35%
Jannero Pargo 33%


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Raptors are 3-4, but are 2-1 at home.
> 
> .485%, .429% in threes(63-147) they allow *.477% and .453% in threes(67-148)*
> 
> ...



No defense! Then the Bulls will break 100 for the first time!!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Toronto can score, but they might be the softest team in the league. 

Absolutely critical that we dominate the paint tonight. If not, we'll lose the shooting match.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Throw out the Celtics game, Bulls allow just *87.7* a game. 

My concern about tonights game is Noah cant guard both of their big men at once. Will Gibson be able to handle Bosh and his 29 points a game? Defense is suppose to be his strength. 

Both big men of Toronto average over 20 a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

narek said:


> No defense! Then the Bulls will break 100 for the first time!!!!


We can do it, but we need Salmons, Hinrich, and Pargo to contribute. 

JJ will get a few extra minutes since this is the second game of a back to back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh has to enjoy the scoring the Raptors are doing. No doubt. But I wonder if he is looking at some other teams as well as each game is played? Add him with Wade, wow! Add him here, a running team that plays D! An unselfish team that will move the ball around! He can run with us as well. 

I dont know if Cleveland has the money out right to sign him, but Bosh and Lebron would be fun to watch. They could wind up in Ny, but I dont see that either because their team would be just them. Cant win with just two players and scrubs.

Yes the Bulls had two playera in MJ and Scottie, but Grant was no slouch. Neither was Cartwright, then later Dennis Rodman. Ron Harper was a fine player in his own right.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Toronto's defense horrible because of Bosh or in spite of Bosh, aka the Marcus Camby effect?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors are 0-4 when they give up over 100 pts a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need the guards that are not named Rose to shoot well


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh misses over Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh misses again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh misses the dunk but was fouled

FTA makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons is blocked by Bosh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Darozen is blocked by Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bargs scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons is fouled

FTA makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the floater but gets the rebound. 

Gibson hits again!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses, Gibson rebounds and scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Noah tips it in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Darozen for the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Darozen drives and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah takes it strong but gets fouled.

13-12 Raptors

fta made both


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Didn't realize it was a 6pm start tonight... thankfully I can just read TBF's play-by-play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hedu for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the jumper

Bosh dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose drives and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh with the left hook


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gibson misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4:39 20-18 Raptors

Raptors 571% Bulls .467%

C. Bosh, J. Noah, T. Gibson, all with 6 pts each


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich and Miller in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jack drives through the team with the lay up and is fouled

FTa good Raptors up 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

True to its billing, it's not a defensive battle so far. Bulls have to start knocking shots down.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bargnani drives and hits the floater over Gibon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are down to 35% shooting.Cant win that way

2:21 25-18 Toronto


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson scores in close. Bulls down 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ is in and is called for a foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo with the blocking foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo goes end to end, loses the ball in the lane...sigh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of one 27-25 Toronto

Bulls 42% Toronto 46%

Taj Gibson leads the bulls with 8

Rose had 5 shot attempts in the first, that is a lot of him in the first quarter. He normally waits until the 4th quarter to start jacking it up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ called for another foul to start the second


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson steals and dunks in transition


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh is fouled on the drive

FTA makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ spins and scores in close!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh gets fouled again

FTA make them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ with the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo misses again in transition


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the drive, gets fouled instead

FTA hits both Bulls down 2

Deng back


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich drives in transition and scores on a lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the lay up, Bulls up by 2!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:04 37-35 Bulls

T. Gibson 10, C. Bosh 10

Toronto is doing a good job boxing out Noah so far. 

Hinrich has 9 off of the bench. Good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh drives and powers up a lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich loses the ball Hedu dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hedu for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller drives, gets fouled by Bargnani

Brad has 6 rebounds! 

FTA makes both

Rose has had a long rest. 5:43 left in the second.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose scores on the drive


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Calderon for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson to Noah for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose scores on the jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses,Noah rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gibson with the jumper

Raptors announcer said, "Boy this guy is good." lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

51-50 Bulls. Have the Bulls scored over 50 pts in a half this season until now?

2:40 left until halftime


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Calderon is 4-4 so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses the forced shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the 3, tip in by Deng! Bulls up 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh dunks assists Jack


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons to Noah for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses, Noah rebounds, Deng with the jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two. 60-53 Bulls!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

High-scoring game, but Raptors are only shooting 40.9%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls .521% and .500% in threes(2-4)

Raptors .409% and .312(5-16) in threes

Bulls 28-18 in rebounds! Noah, Miller each with 6. 

T. Gibson 12, J. Noah 10, 

C. Bosh 14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons has 5 points, but is 1-6. His slump continues.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Toronto had 18 wins at home last year


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Noah taps it in easily


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the long jumper 64-53 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah to Gibson for the easy dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:26 70-61 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaRozen with the dunk. 

Time out Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T. Gibson 14, L. Deng 12, J. Noah 12, Rose 10. 

C. Bosh 16, J. Calderon 11

Bulls 33-22 rebounding edge. Noah has 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses again 1-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drills the jumper, bulls up 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh with the tip in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A. Bargnani scores and is fouled

FTA good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson hits the jumper Bulls up 6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hedu makes the shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Darozen misses Bosh rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

75-73 Bulls. Chicago has scored just 15 pts this quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller in and out but was fouled

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright drives and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose in transition gets fouled

FTA makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A johnson scores after the offensive rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons is blocked on the lay up attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller called for the foul on Toronto's side


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

What happended to our defense in the 3rd ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3, Bulls 78-77

.478%, .400% in threes, 
Raptors .420%, .294% in threes

Toronto closed the gap in rebounding, Bulls up by 3

T. Gibson 16, D. Rose 14, L. Deng 12, J. Noah 12, K. Hinrich 10. 

Salmons 1-9


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

And the Raps Announcers are worse than Tommy Heinsohn - and that's saying something


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo hits


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> And the Raps Announcers are wrose than Tommy Heinsohn - and that's saying something


Completely agree


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses the three

Jack travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller gets blocked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Belinelli scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng answers with a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits again. Bulls up by 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Bulls get the ball, Deng drives, passes but is fouled

8:34 84-83 Bulls


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Noah has been playing Bosh pretty well all game with Bosh having to get his on the line. Jo really needs to close him out in the 4th . I'd like to see Deng on Bargnani and Gibson play the Turlish Delight


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Kirk plays better when he shaves 

Carrying around that bum fluff on his face makes him less aerodynamic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses Bulls ahead by 3


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I like the look of Rose better tonight .....slightly more


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors down 1

Hinrich misses the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I like the look of Rose better tonight .....slightly more


He has been a bit more offensive minded


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I start to tense up and cringe lately when Kirk looks like he is going to shoot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson FTA makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barns. misses Bosh rebounds, Noah blocks


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

LOL at the Raps announcers

CAN YOU GET A CALL ? CAN YOU GET A CALL ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh drives on Noah, Noah fouls

88-85 Bulls

.455%

Raptors .405%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> LOL at the Raps announcers
> 
> CAN YOU GET A CALL ? CAN YOU GET A CALL ?


There has to be a call to make first. I know they did say that. Homers.LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh fta makes both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah called 3 seconds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Calderon drives and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright fouls Gibson


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> There has to be a call to make first. I know they did say that. Homers.LOL


Noah gave Bosh the Spaulding Sandwich on that play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A. Bargnani steals is fouled clear basket foul

Made both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Calderon over Hinrich


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

we're in the process of choking here... we need to get some positive momentum


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls could be tired


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bosh misses Bargnani called for the foul


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Bulls could be tired


Thanks to Vinny


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses A Johnson fouls on the rebound attempt

Gibson fta misses both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses Bulls legs are gone


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game has gotten out of hand. Damn!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Vinny is an idiot

We miss 8 in a row - we miss free throws adn outside jump shots and he lets it ride , we stay small , and he doesn't slow it down and bring some size in with Brad Miller ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 0-13.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Why didn't he have these guys driving and going inside and play the offense boards which has been our strength

He's such a numb nuts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the 3, Noah fouls out on the rebound attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Why didn't he have these guys driving and going inside and play the offense boards which has been our strength
> 
> He's such a numb nuts


We haven ran for a long time

Bulls were the first team the raptors held below 100 points!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need another scorer badly. If we that one guy, that can shoot the three, we would be a lot better


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

"Great defnse in the 4th Qtr" says the Raps Announcers

My arse

We just were out of gas


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

99-89. We held them to 41%! We just ran out of gas. 

We shot .398%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> "Great defnse in the 4th Qtr" says the Raps Announcers
> 
> My arse
> 
> We just were out of gas


Ya I agree, out legs were gone


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

You got to wonder whether the Warriors would do a deal that involved Tyrus Thomas and Anthony Morrow as principals

Sought of like :

Thomas and Pargo 

_in exchange for _

Morrow and Claxton 

All expiring contracts 

This would give the Warriors Biedrins, Randolph and Thomas on the front line , Maggette and Azuibuke on the wing and Curry, Ellis and Pargo at guard

If you could exchange Stephen Jackson for Delonte West to bolster the guard attack this isn't a bad looking Warriors squad for Schizy Don Nelson to play around with 

We get a back up vet point in Claxton and a better shooter scorer with size in Morrow at the expense of a guy we're not bringing back anyway and we kind of don't need now with our defense just going fine 

Oh... and we jettison Pooch Pargo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons is killing us so far. Just killing us


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I was watching the Bucks beat the Nuggets. (Anthony sure does know how to get fouls called!) Wow to those 3rd and 4th quarter point totals.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I said it before the game you just cant keep playing these guys these minutes this early. The Bulls had no legs in the fourth and the fact that Vinny declined to make any adjustments in the last 6 minutes of the fourth is a joke, John Salmons 1-11 and James Johnson rots on the bench.

Vinny coaches the Bulls like everygame is game 7 of the NBA title, he has no confidence in different lineup's, no confidence in Rose to shoot himself out of slumps, no confidence in James Johnson and no confidence in his own coaching. Hes going to drain Noah before the ASB mark my words.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I said it before the game you just cant keep playing these guys these minutes this early. The Bulls had no legs in the fourth and the fact that Vinny declined to make any adjustments in the last 6 minutes of the fourth is a joke, John Salmons 1-11 and James Johnson rots on the bench.
> 
> Vinny coaches the Bulls like everygame is game 7 of the NBA title, he has no confidence in different lineup's, no confidence in Rose to shoot himself out of slumps, no confidence in James Johnson and no confidence in his own coaching. Hes going to drain Noah before the ASB mark my words.


I hope he drains Noah. I can't stand seeing that no talent douche on the NBA court.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Dog Gonnit. Losing sucks.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Salmons is killing us so far. Just killing us


Worse than Milton Bradley? Maybe. It will have proved to be a very bad exchange if he doesn't pull out of this.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Our bigs dont hurt us too bad, its our guards. 

Salmons kills us as I said earlier. Pargo cant shoot. Hinrich is not shooting well, although he did have a decent first half. Rose is not as agressive as he was last year. 

When a team is tired, they get to the foul line. We didn't do that either.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Salmons is a black hole on offense, man oh man the guy only passes the ball at the very last second of one of his failed drives to the basket. I have no idea what his problem is but I think for now he should come off the bench while Hinrich starts at SG. 

Johnson needs to play more, hes got the talent to score so I just dont freaking understand why a team that struggles to score never plays this kid. 

Hinrich irks me when he plays PG, he holds on to the ball way too long! 

Rose is so timid out there right now, I dont know if its still the ankle or hes still playing with a pass first mentality but the kid needs to take 20 shots a game and get some offensive rythem out there, his defense is average to bad at times but I can live with that because hes just a second year player but unless he gets some real coaching I have my doubts about how much better he can get.

Props to Scott Skiles hes getting a LOT out of Jennings this early, the freedom hes getting out there makes me envious because of Vinny's horrible coaching is handcuffing Rose.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Props to Scott Skiles hes getting a LOT out of Jennings this early, the freedom hes getting out there makes me envious because of Vinny's horrible coaching is handcuffing Rose.


Who would have thought that "right way" would get more of a free pass than "VDN way?"


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Who would have thought that "right way" would get more of a free pass than "VDN way?"


What is the VDN way? I dont know what it really is and I even doubt VDN knows what it is.

People like to say we are a running team, thats not 100% accurate, the Bull's love to run the court right after a rebound but they stop at the 3 point arc and rarely take it to the rim or do drive and kick like most "running" teams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Salmons is a black hole on offense, man oh man the guy only passes the ball at the very last second of one of his failed drives to the basket. I have no idea what his problem is but I think for now he should come off the bench while Hinrich starts at SG.
> 
> Johnson needs to play more, hes got the talent to score so I just dont freaking understand why a team that struggles to score never plays this kid.
> 
> ...


Pretty good post, except I disagree with VDN handcuffing Rose. Vinny was his coach last year as well, Rose played well. The lack of three point shooters(including Salmons and Hinrich and Pargo slump) allow teams to defend Rose much easier than they did last year. Clog the lane, Rose cant drive as easily. 

Cant say for sure, but I am hoping his ankle is not 100%.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Pretty good post, except I disagree with VDN handcuffing Rose. Vinny was his coach last year as well, Rose played well. The lack of three point shooters(including Salmons and Hinrich and Pargo slump) allow teams to defend Rose much easier than they did last year. Clog the lane, Rose cant drive as easily.
> 
> Cant say for sure, but I am hoping his ankle is not 100%.


Well I see a lot of things wrong with VDN's coaching and game calling, the Bulls for whatever reason are going more with a slip screen which is just not working because it does nothing to get Rose's man off and its not a successful play so far.

But lets just say your right and Rose does need 3 point shooters around him to be productive, then we made a huge mistake in drafting Rose. You don't spend the #1 pick in the draft on a PG who needs 3 points shooters around him to be good. For our sake lets hope this is not the case.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well I see a lot of things wrong with VDN's coaching and game calling, the Bulls for whatever reason are going more with a slip screen which is just not working because it does nothing to get Rose's man off and its not a successful play so far.
> 
> But lets just say your right and Rose does need 3 point shooters around him to be productive, then we made a huge mistake in drafting Rose. You don't spend the #1 pick in the draft on a PG who needs 3 points shooters around him to be good. For our sake lets hope this is not the case.


Cause Mayo, Westbrook, and Beasley are so much better :whofarted


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well I see a lot of things wrong with VDN's coaching and game calling, the Bulls for whatever reason are going more with a slip screen which is just not working because it does nothing to get Rose's man off and its not a successful play so far.
> 
> But lets just say your right and Rose does need 3 point shooters around him to be productive, then we made a huge mistake in drafting Rose. You don't spend the #1 pick in the draft on a PG who needs 3 points shooters around him to be good. For our sake lets hope this is not the case.


I agree VDN makes mistakes. If a fan tried hard enough he or she can find mistakes made by all coaches. 

A huger mistake? No. When given the chance to draft the best player in the draft, that is what teams do. No doubt Portland wished they had drafted Jordon instead of drafting by need years ago. 

As for three point shooting, we miss Gordon for now. Pargo, Hinrich, and Salmons slump is hurting the Bulls right now, especially in three point shooting. Salmons going into last nights game was shooting 17% less than he did all of last year. Three point shooting is down as well. Add to the fact that both Pargo and Hinrich were shooting below 37% as well, it makes it easier to defend Rose! Several teams I have seen teams zone Rose 5-1! All five defenders shift to guard him. We start shooting better, the defense will have to change as well. 

We need one more aggressive 3 pt shooter. We also need Hinrich, Pargo, and Salmons to shoot a much better pct from here on out. And if Derricks ankle is still bothering him we need it to get better as well.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I agree VDN makes mistakes. If a fan tried hard enough he or she can find mistakes made by all coaches.
> 
> A huger mistake? No. When given the chance to draft the best player in the draft, that is what teams do. No doubt Portland wished they had drafted Jordon instead of drafting by need years ago.
> 
> ...


No doubt those zones have bothers Rose a lot but again that zone is very beatable if you continue to attack it and draw fouls, what I see with Rose is a guy who begins to drive to the basket and when he lane is closed up by some bigs if he continues his drive there would be a 75% chance he gets fouled, its worth continuing to drive. 

A good PICK and Roll also helps defeat that zone, last night I saw Brad Miller set up a great pick which lead to Rose losing his man, taking it to the basket for an easy lay up, then I saw a similar play with Noah which lead to a nice drive and dish play by Rose. 

If Rose is still suffering from an Ankle problem then why continue to play? If its serious enough to keep him from being productive then its in his best interest and the teams interest to sit and rest.


----------

